
Solid VPS hosting for ~100 members website? - Trias11
Note: customer located in Canada.
Considering namecheap VPS hosting - as i noticed before it was quite fast.<p>Website has about 20GB of content, some video + ~100 members reading membership blog stuff. Nothing major but I don&#x27;t want it to be sluggish.<p>Looking for options for solid hosting service that does not oversell their commodity hardware. 
I think solid US hosting should work too nowadays.
======
karmakaze
I've been using Netlify for hosting static content--usually Vue.js client-side
single page apps.

It's free and has good integration with Github etc for deploying changes.

You'd have to check if your content size fits in the free plan or host the
large files elsewhere (e.g. S3).

------
xq3000
It sounds like a pretty content heavy site, a site that can expect a lot of
reads. Why not just put it on S3?

Disclosure: I’m with AWS

------
skilled
I am happy with DigitalOcean.

